# Meet Zinnia, Zee's Doeling...



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here she is, sweet little Zinnia. We're naming her SGM RB Zillionaire's Zinnia. This was her first outting and it was mainly because Zee was anxious to go outside. It warmed up enough to put a heat barrel in the breeding pen and let them out there. She mainly hung out near it. She was almost 24 hours old in these pictures.
































[wub]


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

She's beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! Look at those legs!! I love seeing leggy nigi babies....she is a doll


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Awwww! Shes so adorable! Are those little cacti?? :shocked: If they are, Id be scared to walk out there!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable, She was well worth the wait. :lovey:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

such a cutie!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Awwww! Shes so adorable! Are those little cacti?? :shocked: If they are, Id be scared to walk out there!


LOL No those are the bristly balls that fall off the Sweet Gum trees we have out here. Hence our farm name, Sweet Gum Minis and our herdname is SGM short for that.  They can get under your feet and roll you but they're not dangerous really. The goats occationally eat them.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What a precious lil' bundle! 

Deb Mc


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

she's beautiful....what breed?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! She's a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look at that pretty little face...congrats... :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

This is exactly why we are "addicts" as one poster put it! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh what a perfect little golden bundle of joy! Congratulations again, I know how much you were looking forward to this little girl!  
It will be exciting to see her grow up on tgs!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!!! Yes it will be loads of fun watching her mature and freshen in the future. I love it!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, that is one cute little baby!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

What a Dandy, I love the color! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh what a little muffnette she is! LOL Darling


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been so slack about getting new pictures of her. She's been going out daily in the breeding pen (closest pen to the house) with her dam. They come in at night. Tonight is their first night outside. She's handling it super well. I think Zee's the one who's not happy about having to stay out tonight. LOL


----------

